# RIP Blaze :(



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

On Thursday, I found out that Blaze, my fish that I gave to my friend months ago, had passed away from unknown causes. Rest in Peace, Blaze. You will be missed.


----------



## bettafishforever22 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sorry *

That is one beautiful betta fish. Lovely one as well! :lol: R.I.P. and I hope you figure out the cause of his death.  Hopefully once you figured it out, there won't be another mistake again. :shock: I'm so sorry about his death, love you Blaze.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

bettafishforever22 said:


> That is one beautiful betta fish. Lovely one as well! :lol: R.I.P. and I hope you figure out the cause of his death.  Hopefully once you figured it out, there won't be another mistake again. :shock: I'm so sorry about his death, love you Blaze.


Well i didn't have him at the time of death, I had given him away to my friend's sister. She found him belly up after several months of excellent care so I guess it will always be a mystery. I loved him for his eyes :-(


----------



## bettafishforever22 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ohhh... oops, I didn't know your friend's sister did that  It's not your fault, but if you would like to learn more about the death of your fish, ask your friend's sister, maybe that could help. I'm sorry 
(BTW: Do you know how to post a thread? I'm really new to this site. Thank you.)


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

bettafishforever22 said:


> Ohhh... oops, I didn't know your friend's sister did that  It's not your fault, but if you would like to learn more about the death of your fish, ask your friend's sister, maybe that could help. I'm sorry
> (BTW: Do you know how to post a thread? I'm really new to this site. Thank you.)


She didn't do anything wrong, it was just a mystery death. But its under the bridge now.


----------



## bettafishforever22 (Feb 17, 2013)

Interesting. What I would do is research, and also ask some people who have been during the death of Blaze, or have been in contact with him. This is a tough mystery you have here :/


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

bettafishforever22 said:


> Interesting. What I would do is research, and also ask some people who have been during the death of Blaze, or have been in contact with him. This is a tough mystery you have here :/


There's no point since no one was there. I'm sad that he is gone, but he is just a fish. Sorry to say that, but he lived a good life.


----------



## bettafishforever22 (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh. I don't know what to say, but I know what it feels like to lose a fish.


----------

